# iOS 8 Probleme partage de connexion "ipad mini retina"



## carelk (21 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour ,
Depuis la mise a jour iOS 8 , je ne trouve plus l'option partage de connexion sur mon ipad , elle a disparu ... 
j'ai cherche dans les réglages de l'ipad , pas moyen de la retrouver . ci quelqu'un a une solution . merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Dans l'application Réglages, il faut aller dans "Réseau cellulaire". Là, tu trouveras le partage de connexion.


----------



## carelk (22 Septembre 2014)

Justement j'ai bien regardé dans réglages et données cellulaires , Et le mode partage de connexion n'apparaît plus ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2014)

carelk a dit:


> Justement j'ai bien regardé dans réglages et données cellulaires , Et le mode partage de connexion n'apparaît plus ...



Ce n'est pas Données cellulaires mais *Réseau cellulaire*.

Dans Réseau cellulaire, tu as Données cellulaires, Activer la 4G (si tu as la 4G), Données à l'étranger, Internet UE et ensuite Partage de connexion. Tu touches Partage de connexion et tu as accès aux réglages de partage de connexion.


----------



## carelk (22 Septembre 2014)

Effectivement je vois bien , données à l'étranger , internet UE , mais ensuite il n'y a pas partagé de connexion, je passe directement à "nom du point d'accès " !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------

Et la 4G est bien activé, je suis bien en LTE ,


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2014)

carelk a dit:


> Effectivement je vois bien , données à l'étranger , internet UE , mais ensuite il n'y a pas partagé de connexion, je passe directement à "nom du point d'accès " !!!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------
> 
> Et la 4G est bien activé, je suis bien en LTE ,



Moi, je n'ai pas nom du point d'accès. :rateau: 

Ton profil indique que tu as un iPhone. Est-il sous iOS 8 ?


----------



## carelk (22 Septembre 2014)

Non c'est un iPad mini Retina cellular, et oui je vient de faire la mise a jour iOS 8 . Avant la mise a jour j'avais bien le partage de connexion. Bizarre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2014)

Moi, j'ai un iPhone 5S.

Peut-être que la présentation des réglages diffèrent de celles de l'iPad cellular. Mais le partage de connexion devrait y être.

Je ne peux t'en dire plus.


----------



## Mehdi boulifa (22 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,pour mon iPad j'ai fait ca:
Données cellulaire------>nom du point d'accès ------>partage de connexion en bas--->remplir :
Nom du point d'accès : le nom de votre réseau 
Nom d'utilisateur : j'ai pas compris a quoi ca sert mais j'ai remis le nom de mon reseau 
Mot de passe : le mot de passe pour le partage 
Est c'est fini sortir de réglage quelques secondes et le partage de connexion apparaît de nouveau.
Cordialement


----------



## carelk (22 Septembre 2014)

Ah super , j'ai fais exactement ce que tu as dit ça a fonctionner !!! 
Merci beaucoup ! &#128512;


----------



## Jeanharry (25 Septembre 2014)

Mehdi boulifa a dit:


> Bonjour,pour mon iPad j'ai fait ca:
> Données cellulaire------>nom du point d'accès ------>partage de connexion en bas--->remplir :
> Nom du point d'accès : le nom de votre réseau
> Nom d'utilisateur : j'ai pas compris a quoi ca sert mais j'ai remis le nom de mon reseau
> ...



Milles merci j'ai beaucoup souffert avec ce problème aussi


----------



## Jeanb4720 (31 Décembre 2014)

Je suis heureux de lire le sujet. Je partage souvent ma connexion 3 g de l'ipad mini avec l'ipad de ma femme (qui n'est que wifi)

Et le bouton de partage de connexion a disparu.  Donc je confirme le premier message.

Et actuellement, il m'est impossible de lui donner accès à Internet.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------

Et encore merci à Mehdi, j'ai fait ce qu'il a dit et le bouton partage de connexion est revenu quelques secondes après.  Etonnant.

Heureux d'être ici car j'ai encore énormément à apprendre (après 25 ans de pc ... )


----------

